

The Gap in Entrepreneurship That No One Wants to Publicize - arash_milani
http://jasondoesstuff.com/gap-in-entrepreneurship/

======
arash_milani
Also may be related article, "Unicorns vs. Horses Why I want to be In-N-Out
Burger, not McDonalds": [https://medium.com/@awilkinson/unicorns-vs-
horses-f81d8dd61f...](https://medium.com/@awilkinson/unicorns-vs-
horses-f81d8dd61f17)

------
bryanlarsen
"Where’s the article about the mom and pop granola company in Michigan that
started in a quaint kitchen and is getting national distribution?"

My local newspapers have far more of these stories than stories about Elon
Musk.

